# Deputy Sheriff Dwayne Charles Hester



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Deputy Sheriff*

*Dwayne Charles Hester*

Bladen County Sheriff's Office, North Carolina

End of Watch: Friday, June 8, 2012

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 39
*Tour:* 5 years
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Automobile accident
*Incident Date:* 6/8/2012
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Deputy Sheriff Dwayne Hester was killed in a vehicle collision while responding to an assault in-progress call.

Deputy Hester had served with the Bladen County Sheriff's Office for one year and had previously served with the Elizabethtown Police Department for four years. He is survived by his wife and two children.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Sheriff Prentis Benston
Bladen County Sheriff's Office
201 King Street
Elizabethtown, NC 28337

Phone: (910) 862-6960

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21295-deputy-sheriff-dwayne-charles-hester#ixzz1xORl7y1K​


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

R.IP Brother.


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP, Sir


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

RIP Sir.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

RIP


----------



## zm88 (Mar 5, 2009)

Rest in peace


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2012)

RIP Deputy Hester


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Deputy


----------

